# JDBC - MySQL - Anmeldung Prob.



## Gast (2. Jun 2004)

Ich hab Jdbc und den dazugehörigen Treiber installiert. Beim aufschalten streikt das ganze jedoch.
Ich hab für meine DB allerdings kein Passwort. Liegt es vielleicht daran bzw. wie muß ich in dem Javaprog den Username ohne Passwort angeben?...


----------



## DP (2. Jun 2004)

das habe ich dir schon in deinem anderen thread beantwortet ???:L  :bahnhof:


----------



## Gast (3. Jun 2004)

@DP: Von welchem anderen Thread redest du??? Ich hab bisher hier noch nichts gepostet! :?  ???:L  :bahnhof: 

@All: Könntet Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen - Thanks


----------

